# How To Oil Spool Bearings?



## bill77056 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have finished with light maintenance on three Shimano reels - Scorpion 1000, Curado D and Citica E. I have the same concern with applying oil to all the spool bearings - did any of the one drop fluid put on the bearing actually enter the race? Attached are before/after photos of one bearing. As one can see, most if not all of the drop of red bearing oil went to the cover. Does anyone else have the problem of getting the oil inside the bearing? What am I doing wrong? Thanks...Bill


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You have to turn the inner race to allow the oil to work in. That oil could be a little too thick to get in there between the shield and the race too.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Turning the bearing will definitely help. It looks like you're using Quantum Hot Sauce which will work, not my favorite but it will work. I can't remember if they have a needle applicator or not. If they don't go pick one up at BPS in the fly department (~$2). They use them to apply glue to flies and they come in quite handy when oiling your bearings. Some fabric and craft stores will sell them also. Place the needle between the inner raceway and the dust cover (bearing shield). The oil will slowly flow out of the needle and flow between the gap into the bearing. If you watch closely it almost looks like it's being sucked in.

Everyone likes pictures.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

What brand of oil would you favor over the hot sauce ?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Our oil, Speed X, Rocket Fuel, Reel X...there are many out there. I prefer our oil because its very thin and has great performance for free oil.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

put the bearing on an ice pick or finishing nail and spin it while you oil it, or just hold the tool in the bearing and spin it and oil it in the reel

do not use wd-40


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i use a piece of 3/8 wood dowel sharpened in an old pencil sharpner with the point blunted off. If you will take the bearing and place it on the dowel you can hold it ( the dowel) n your hand and use your thumb to spin the bearing. try spinning it dry( no oil) then place 1 drop of oil in the place they have shown you you will feel the bearing smooth out as the oil penatrates into it. When i was using quataum hot sauce oil you cold do this then place the bearing on a clean white paper towel and the surplus oil would wick itself through the bearing and out the other side. use oil only on the spool bearings. Grease on the others.


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a gentleman who lives very close to me with a reel repair shop. He uses a 50/50 mixture of Remoil/Mineral oil. I've tried it with good results. Any input?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I've heard of the Remoil/Mineral oil combo before. A guy I knew that use to work on Curado Bs exclusively swore by it.


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Bill, sorry for the late reply. I'm by far no expert on the subject but I've cleaned and repaired my share of reels and all the advice i've seen on this subject is pretty solid. 

One thing you might consider is to remove the shields from the spool bearings and run them "open-faced", (SPOOL BEARINGS ONLY!!) That way the oil you apply to the bearings goes directly to the balls. Of course doing this will require that you oil your bearings more often, but if you're already pulling the spool bearings out to clean and re-oil them as part of a regular light maintenance plan, than this shouldn't be any more troublesome than what you're already doing.

There's a lot of different opinions about running an open-faced spool bearing on a reel, especially a saltwater reel but I've been doing this for a couple of years now and haven't had any problem and I mainly surf fish. My take on this subject is yes, water can enter the bearing but water can also get out because the shields aren't there to keep it trapped in. Like I said before, you have to clean and oil them more often plus it works for me.

Anyway, hope this helps and good luck

rjr


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Sound wisdom form trout250!*

Ditto trout250! Makes a big difference cleaning out the old heavy oil. The real will act much better with just one drop of Shimano oil. Do it once a year if you use it a lot and you will be a happy camper......


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

rjr said:


> One thing you might consider is to remove the shields from the spool bearings and run them "open-faced", (SPOOL BEARINGS ONLY!!)
> rjr


RJR, how did you remove the shields? Interested in trying this. - J


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

you can use anyting that is small with a sharp point, this makes the bearing maintenance easier as far as oiling and cleaning goes, but have to be caredul about debris getting in them.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Those pics are of bearing with the retainer rings. Some bearings do not have retainer rings, they have pressed in shields and will have to be popped out.


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

www.alantani.com

This is a bearing tutorial that explains bearing maintenance and may answer some of your questions. It's under "general procedures".
Hope this helps
rjr


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got the Curado and Citica, what's wrong with the oil it comes with?
Just curious


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Just got the Curado and Citica, what's wrong with the oil it comes with?
> Just curious


Shimano oil is just fine, there's nothing wrong with it and it's free with the reel.
Everyone is looking for an "edge" so many people develop favorite reels, line, and oil.

If you read Bantams previous post on this thread it mentions some of the top favorites.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

nothing wrong with the oil, but most reels come with the bearings "greased" and need to be flushed and oiled. Be suprised how little maintenance some people do on a reel.


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Royal Purple Oil works GREAT!!!! It is kinda expensive, but your reel is an investment!!!!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Found some at statRacing.com, $2.12 a bottle.


----------

